# Scheitere an der DNS-Config :( ...



## janwego (9. Okt. 2009)

Wunderschönen guten Morgen =) .
Ich hab die Domain nordfotos.info und die ist registriert via domainsite.com. Ich hab auf Domainsite.com einen Nameserver unter ns1.nordfotos.info mit der IP auf meinen Server registriert und diesen auch als NS bei der Domain eingetragen. 
ISPConfig habe ich wie folgt konfiguriert doch ich weiss nicht wo der Fehler ist bzw. hab noch generell nicht so den Plan von DNS:

 

Über Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar 

Gruß

Jan =)


----------



## Till (9. Okt. 2009)

Das sieht doch soweit alles ok aus. Poste mal die Ausgabe von:

dig @localhost nordfotos.info

und beschreib mal, was genau denn nicht geht.

Du musst auch bedebken dass Änderungen im DNS bis zu 48 Stunden brauchen, bis sie übernommen worden sind.


----------



## janwego (9. Okt. 2009)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, Till =)

Also der gibt mir folgendes aus:


```
r28022:~# dig @localhost nordfotos.info

; <<>> DiG 9.5.1-P3 <<>> @localhost nordfotos.info
; (1 server found)
;; global options:  printcmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 34869
;; flags: qr aa rd; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 1, AUTHORITY: 2, ADDITIONAL: 1
;; WARNING: recursion requested but not available

;; QUESTION SECTION:
;nordfotos.info.                        IN      A

;; ANSWER SECTION:
nordfotos.info.         86400   IN      A       188.165.58.109

;; AUTHORITY SECTION:
nordfotos.info.         86400   IN      NS      ns1.nordfotos.info.
nordfotos.info.         86400   IN      NS      ns2.nordfotos.info.

;; ADDITIONAL SECTION:
ns1.nordfotos.info.     86400   IN      A       188.165.58.109

;; Query time: 4 msec
;; SERVER: 127.0.0.1#53(127.0.0.1)
;; WHEN: Fri Oct  9 13:45:35 2009
;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 100
```
Und naja mein Problem ist dass die Seite nicht aufrufbar ist^^... 
Aber ich warte dann halt noch ein klein wenig  ...

Hiiiilfe^^... 
Ich hab gerade ispconfig_update.sh ausgeführt und mit reconfiguration und der wollte dann plötzlich NOCHMAL die installation durchlaufen hab das aber abgebrochen und nun ist mein Admin-Panel unter https://188.165.58.109:8080/ nicht mehr erreichbar  ... hatte mysql-root-pw während des updates angegeben und so...

Gruß
Jan^^


----------



## janwego (9. Okt. 2009)

Fahr den Server einfach neu auf, war noch nicht wirklich viel drauf und nehm gleich 3.0.1.4 =)


----------



## Till (9. Okt. 2009)

Ich denke eine neuinstallation sollte nicht nötig sein. was steht denn im error log des apache, wenn Du ihn neu startest? Die Ausgabe vom DNS war soweit ok.


----------



## janwego (9. Okt. 2009)

Hab ihn jetzt neu aufgesetzt und werde gleich das Update-Script ausführen. Soll ich da was ebachten? also irgendwelche Optionen wählen oder einfach nur beim zweiten durchlauf abbrechen?
Vielen Dank und Gruß,

Jan =)


----------



## janwego (9. Okt. 2009)

Hey^^...
Hab nochmal alles aufgefahren, neu installiert und Updatescript gemacht aber wieder iss der CPanel nicht erreichbar^^... komm nicht über 8080 rein -.-* ... 
Der Apache-Error-Log findet sich hier:

http://r28022.ovh.net/error.log

beim Restart des Apachen erscheint:


```
r28022:/etc/init.d# ./apache2 restart
Restarting web server: apache2[Fri Oct 09 17:34:03 2009] [warn] NameVirtualHost 188.165.58.109:443 has no VirtualHosts
 ... waiting [Fri Oct 09 17:34:04 2009] [warn] NameVirtualHost 188.165.58.109:443 has no VirtualHosts
.
```
Wäre dir für Hilfe sehr dankbar  ...

Gruß

Jan =)


----------



## Till (9. Okt. 2009)

Welche Version hattest Du installiert und auf welche Version hast Du wie upgedatet?


----------



## janwego (9. Okt. 2009)

ich hatte 3.0.1.3 und hab auf die aktuelle 3.0.1.4 aktualisiert, also einfach das Script ausgeführt. Any Idea^^?  ... 

Gruß

Jan =)


----------



## Till (11. Okt. 2009)

Poste mal die Ausgabe von:

netstat -tap


----------



## janwego (11. Okt. 2009)

Hey Till =)

Die Ausgabe lautet:


```
r28022:~# netstat -tap
Aktive Internetverbindungen (Server und stehende Verbindungen)
Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name
tcp        0      0 *:imaps                 *:*                     LISTEN      22925/couriertcpd
tcp        0      0 *:pop3s                 *:*                     LISTEN      22953/couriertcpd
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:10024 *:*                     LISTEN      12686/amavisd (mast
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:10025 *:*                     LISTEN      27661/master
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:mysql *:*                     LISTEN      23445/mysqld
tcp        0      0 *:pop3                  *:*                     LISTEN      22936/couriertcpd
tcp        0      0 *:imap2                 *:*                     LISTEN      22908/couriertcpd
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:spamd *:*                     LISTEN      3059/spamd.pid
tcp        0      0 *:http-alt              *:*                     LISTEN      22986/apache2
tcp        0      0 *:www                   *:*                     LISTEN      22986/apache2
tcp        0      0 r28022.ovh.net:domain   *:*                     LISTEN      23011/mydns
tcp        0      0 rps8390.ovh.net:domain  *:*                     LISTEN      23011/mydns
tcp        0      0 localhost.locald:domain *:*                     LISTEN      23011/mydns
tcp        0      0 *:ftp                   *:*                     LISTEN      23004/pure-ftpd (SE
tcp        0      0 *:ssh                   *:*                     LISTEN      2897/sshd
tcp        0      0 *:smtp                  *:*                     LISTEN      27661/master
tcp        0      0 *:https                 *:*                     LISTEN      22986/apache2
tcp        0      0 rps8390.ovh.net:33910   iscsi45.rps.ovh.ne:3260 VERBUNDEN   3044/iscsid
tcp        0      0 r28022.ovh.net:http-alt MEINEIP:55030 TIME_WAIT   -
tcp        0    316 r28022.ovh.net:ssh      MEINEIP:49567 VERBUNDEN   5207/0
tcp        0      0 r28022.ovh.net:http-alt MEINEIP:55032 TIME_WAIT   -
r28022:~#
```
Viele Grüße,

Jan =)


----------



## Till (12. Okt. 2009)

Ok, dann läuft ISPConfig schon mal. Was siehst Du denn genau im Browser, wenn Du Dich mit ISPConfig verbindest?


----------



## Xel.Ra (12. Okt. 2009)

Hidiho,

ich hab mich deiner Sache mal bischen angenommen, weil ich mich eh grad mit sowas beschäftige.

Also deine Domain existiert gar nicht. Kein Wunder, dass nix geht. Hab dann mal nen whois gemacht. Mit dem Ergebnis, dass deine Domain, bei domainsite.com inaktiv ist.

Also nochmal rein zu Domainsite und das Übel an der Wurzel packen. ;-)

Grüße

Xel'Ra


----------



## janwego (12. Okt. 2009)

Hey =)

Also es geht nun auch, halt nur ohne SSL, das war mein Fehler, hab bei https:// einfach mal http:// gemacht^^... mein Problem mit dem DNS besteht leider immer noch -.-* ... hab bei domainsite.com einen Nameserver ns1.nordfotos.info und ns2.nordfotos.info erstellt die auf meine IP zeigen aber die Domain geht nicht auf  ... Wäre sehr nett wenn du mir helfen könntest^^...

Gruß

Jan =)


----------



## Xel.Ra (12. Okt. 2009)

Ja, ich sehe, dass deine Domain gerade aktiv geworden ist.

Vielleicht mal bischen abwarten jetzt, bis dein DNS-Server durch die Welt propagiert.


----------



## janwego (12. Okt. 2009)

Okay, vielen Dank, ich warte dann mal ein wenig  ... Ich kenn mich mit DNS leider nicht so sehr aus bis jetzt, bin auf dem Gebiet recht neu^^...
Danke jedenfalls schonmal =)

Gruß
Jan


----------



## Xel.Ra (12. Okt. 2009)

Also, auf jeden Fall bist du jetzt schonmal ein Stückchen weiter.

Guckst du hier:

http://www.intodns.com/nordfotos.info

Im großen und ganzen heißt das erstmal, dass dein Nameserver nicht erreichbar ist. Wieso, das musst du jetzt herausfinden. Vielleicht falsche IP? Oder guckst du mal in die mydns.conf unter Hilfestellung von Google.

Die Seite sollte dich tatkräftig dabei unterstützen, deine DNS-Probleme zu identifizieren.

Grüße

Xel'Ra


----------



## janwego (12. Okt. 2009)

Heyyy Xel.Ra =)

Vielen Dank für die Seite, die ist echt spitzenklasse =) ... Ja, mein Server war gerade am rebooten und daher waren die Nameserver nicht erreichbar. Hab die Seite nun nochmal aufgerufen aber es erscheint immer noch diese Searchportal-Seite ich denke weil die NS noch nicht überall aktulauisiert sind, ich warte dann noch ein wenig =) ... die seite intodns sagt mir jedenfalls dass soweit alles okay sei =) .

Vielen vielen Dank und Gruß,

Jan =)


----------



## Xel.Ra (12. Okt. 2009)

Du brauchst aber noch einen 2ten DNS Server. Und der muss eine IP ausm anderen Klasse D Subnetz haben.

Dann mit Glue-Record drankleben und mit axfr aktuell halten.

Grüße

Xel'Ra


----------



## janwego (12. Okt. 2009)

Braucht man den denn zwingend? Also ich bin bei OVH und hab noch eine Fail-Over-IP die auf denselben Rechner zeigt und zudem komplett anders "aussieht" ^^... Kann man das damit irgendwie machen? Also muss ich irgendwie einen zweitanbieter beauftragen oder so?

Gruß
Jan =)


----------



## janwego (12. Okt. 2009)

Okay, laut intodns.com ist alles super =) ... Könnte ich ns1.nordfotos.info und ns2.nordfotos.info denn auch als NS für andere Domains nutzen, also bei einer neuen Domain die beiden als Nameserver eintragen?

VIelen Dank und Gruß,

Jan =)


----------



## Laubie (12. Okt. 2009)

bei ovh hast du aber auch den Service eines sekundären dns-Servers.

Schau da mal in den Hilfe-Seiten, oder im Forum.

Gruß
Laubie
(auch bei OVH)


----------



## janwego (12. Okt. 2009)

Hey Laubie =)

Danke, aber der Service kann nur mit Domains genutzt werden die bei OVH registriert sind soweit ich es erblicken kann und bei mir läuft derzeit alles superbestens^^... 

Weiss eigentlich jemand wo der Unterschied zwischen subdomain und aliasdomain liegt^^? Muss man bei einer Alias-Domain eine neue Zone anlegen? Und warum kann man beim Anlegen einer Subdomain nicht einfach einen A-Record mit *.DOMAINNAME.tld machen der auf die IP zeigt^^? funktioniert bei mir =) ... wenn es eine subdomain gibt leitet er auf diese um, sonst auf die Hauptdomain =)...

Viele Grüße,

Jan


----------



## Xel.Ra (12. Okt. 2009)

Eine Subdomain ist bei dir z.B. webmail.nordfotos.info oder meerblick.nordfotos.info .

Eine Aliasdomain wäre z.B. nordfotos.com oder nordfotos.de .
So wie ein E-Mail-Alias einfach ein Synonym für deine Haupt-Domain. Wer die auswählt landet beim "Aliasgeber".

Grüße

Xel'Ra


----------



## janwego (17. Okt. 2009)

Heyy Nochmal =D...
Hab gerade ISPConfig mal per Hand auf Ubuntu Jaunty installiert und läuft alles, nur myDNS will irgendwie nicht. Der Dienst läuft, DB-PW und so stuimmen auch, auch die Config, aber dig @localhost nordfotos.info zeigt mir nur 

```
; <<>> DiG 9.5.1-P2 <<>> @localhost nordfotos.info
; (1 server found)
;; global options:  printcmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: SERVFAIL, id: 40995
;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 0, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION:
;nordfotos.info.                        IN      A

;; Query time: 2 msec
;; SERVER: 127.0.0.1#53(127.0.0.1)
;; WHEN: Sat Oct 17 19:06:30 2009
;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 32
```
Weiss jemand was ich vllt übersehen haben könnte  ?

Gruß
Jan =)


----------

